# ماهي معجزات الكتاب المقدس



## yaso (9 يناير 2007)

سؤال صغير جدا جدا 

ماهي معجزات الكتاب المقدس

ولماذا بل ما هو الدافع والشئ القوي الي جعلك متيقنا ان هذا كلام الله

وشكرا لكم


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

*انا هجاوبك بالادلة العقلية يا ياسو:

لنثبت وحى الكتاب المقدس فهناك نوعان من الادلة:

اولا ادلة خارجية مثل طريقة وحى الكتاب المقدس وتدوينه وانتشاره وتاثيره على البشرية والتاريخ.

ثانيا ادلة داخلية زى نبوات تحققت وحقائق علمية وردت بالكتاب المقدس.


اطلب امثلة على اى نوع من الادلة التى سبقت وانا اعطيها لك علما ان هذه الادلة بنعتبرها درجة تانية لان الدليل الاكبر والاهم هو العلاقة الحقيقية التى يقيمها الكتاب المقدس بين الله والانسان والشبع الروحى الذى نستمده من الكتاب المقدس.*


----------



## yaso (18 يناير 2007)

اذكر كل الي عندك داخليه وغيرها 

ولاااا عايز تبخل علينا من اولها 

ياراجل ياطيب


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13339*


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2007)

*أختر أنت الطريقة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااي أخي yaso *



yaso قال:


> ماهي معجزات الكتاب المقدس


 
*الكتاب المقدس غير محتاج لمعجزات كي تثبت صحته*
*فالكتاب المقدس هو أعظم كتاب وجد في التاريخ*
*لأنه ليس من تأليف أشخاص بل هو وحي الله *​ 


yaso قال:


> ولماذا بل ما هو الدافع والشئ القوي الي جعلك متيقنا ان هذا كلام الله


 
*أختار الطريقة التي تناسبك أنت كي أقنعك بها*
*وأقنعك بالدوافع التي تجعلنا متيقنين به*

*أختر أنت الطريقة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## yaso (20 يناير 2007)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
(( كل مولود يولد على الفطره فابواه يهودانه او يمجسانه او ينصرانه ))

انت ولدت نصراني وقالولك دين النصرانيه هوا الي رح يدخلك الملكوت 

وقالولك الكتاب الي بين يداك كتاب الله 

قلتلهم خلاص ماشي الكتاب الي بين يداي كتاب الله 

وعابد البقره نفس الشي قالولو ان البقرة هي الله (تعالى الله علوا كبيرا )

قال خلاص ماشي 

وانا سؤالي وبما نحن هنا في ركن الكتاب المقدس 
ماهو دافعك القوي ((الي شادك)) نحو هذا الكتاب 
هل بسبب والداك وقبيلتك الي ولدت بينهم ونشات نصراني منذ الصغر جعلوك تتيقن انا هذا كتاب الله
لا تسالني عن الطريقة الي عايز تقنعني بها 
انا اسألك لابد ان هناك شيئ قوي جعلك متأكد
ماهو هذا الشيئ 
هل هو ايمان اعمى وتعصب 
ام مقوله من الوالدان 

نحن تؤمن ان ان الانجيل والتوراه كتب الله 
ولكن ليس الذي بين يدانا الان (سابقا)
امتدت اليه ايدي حقيرة بدلت واختارت الدنيا عن الاخره 

قال الله في آخر سورة آل عمران 
(( وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ لَتُبَيِّنُنَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلاَ تَكْتُمُونَهُ فَنَبَذُوهُ وَرَاء ظُهُورِهِمْ وَاشْتَرَوْاْ بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَبِئْسَ مَا يَشْتَرُونَ ))

الله اعطاهم هذا الكتاب ولم يتكفل بحفظة فنبذوه وراء ظهورهم واشتروا به ثما قليلا


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2007)

*سأكمل معك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااي أخي yaso *

*لأول مرة أُجيب من الأخر للأول*
*:smil13: *​*في قولك هذا *


yaso قال:


> نحن تؤمن ان ان الانجيل والتوراه كتب الله
> ولكن ليس الذي بين يدانا الان (سابقا)
> امتدت اليه ايدي حقيرة بدلت واختارت الدنيا عن الاخره
> 
> ...


 
*أثبت هنا بقولك هذا أن الله عاجز وليس بكامل*
*فالله أعطاهم الكتاب وهم حرفوه وهذا عجز *
*وبعدها يتركه وهذا ليس كمال*
*فمن المستحيل أن الله يفعل شئ وبعدها ينبزه ويتركه*
*أم أنك تقصد فكرة الناسخ والمنسوخ*
*:new2: :new2: *​*نكمل*


yaso قال:


> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
> (( كل مولود يولد على الفطره فابواه يهودانه او يمجسانه او ينصرانه ))
> 
> انت ولدت نصراني وقالولك دين النصرانيه هوا الي رح يدخلك الملكوت
> ...


 
*أولاً نحن ليس بنصاري*
*ثانياً شكراً لتشبيهك *
*فالدين المسيحي واليهودي ليس كدين البقرة*​ 
*وصحيح أليس نفس الشي حدث معك في إيمانك بأسلامك وبكتابك*
*أم أنك أقتنعت به بفكرك وليس بفطرتك وبفطرة أبواك*​ 


yaso قال:


> وانا سؤالي وبما نحن هنا في ركن الكتاب المقدس


 
*دة مش قسم الكتاب المقدس*​ 


yaso قال:


> ماهو دافعك القوي ((الي شادك)) نحو هذا الكتاب
> هل بسبب والداك وقبيلتك الي ولدت بينهم ونشات نصراني منذ الصغر جعلوك تتيقن انا هذا كتاب الله
> لا تسالني عن الطريقة الي عايز تقنعني بها
> انا اسألك لابد ان هناك شيئ قوي جعلك متأكد
> ...


 
*طيب يا عم أنا مش هسألك عن الطريقة*
*أنا هسألك سؤال أخر*​ 
*أإيمانك أنت بقرأنك وبنبيك*
*أهو إيمان أعمي أم مقولة من والديك*
*وما هو دافعك للإيمان به وما مدي مصدقيته*​ 
*أسأل نفسك وبعد أجابتك سنجيبك نحن*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## yaso (21 يناير 2007)

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 

اخي الغالي 

قول مفيش عندي وريحنا 

ليييه اللف والدوران 

اما عني انا نعم في عندي ادله وبراهين ومعجزات 

تشيب الراااس وتقشعر الابدان 

ولكن انا سالتك 

يعني افهم منك انوو مفيش ايمان اعمي 


اما بخصوص التحريف الكتاب المزعوم انه مقدس 
لاينبغي علييك ان تقول ان الله عاجز ((حراام عليك)
روح للكاهن استغفر

اقرأ الايه مزبوط 
لو تعهد الله بحفظه 
وانا اجيت قلتلك حرف كان معاك حق 
ولكن لم يتعهد بحفظة 


مثلا هناك فساد في الارض 
وانا جاي اقلك الله عاجز 
انتا قلتلي لييه 
قلتلك لان الارض ملك الله والله عاجز ان يحفظها

ده كلام ياراجل ياطيب 

سلام للحلوين


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2007)

*لا لف ولا دوران*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااااي أخي yaso *



yaso قال:


> اخي الغالي
> قول مفيش عندي وريحنا
> ليييه اللف والدوران




*عندي أية يا أخي فهمني*
*وبأمانة أنا ولا بلف ولا بدور *
*أنا حابب أتكلم معاك بس*​ 


yaso قال:


> اما عني انا نعم في عندي ادله وبراهين ومعجزات
> تشيب الراااس وتقشعر الابدان


 
*أنا مقلتلكش قولي أنت عندك أيه*
*أنا مش عايز أعرف*
*علشان أنا سمعت قبل كدة الكلام دة متين مرة*​


yaso قال:


> ولكن انا سالتك
> يعني افهم منك انوو مفيش ايمان اعمي


 
*أيوة مفيش إيماااااااااااااااااااااان أعمي عندنا*​ 


yaso قال:


> اما بخصوص التحريف الكتاب المزعوم انه مقدس
> لاينبغي علييك ان تقول ان الله عاجز ((حراام عليك)
> روح للكاهن استغفر
> 
> ...


 
*يا حبيبي مش أنت  قلت*​


			
				yaso قال:
			
		

> نحن تؤمن ان ان الانجيل والتوراه كتب الله
> ولكن ليس الذي بين يدانا الان (سابقا)
> امتدت اليه ايدي حقيرة بدلت واختارت الدنيا عن الاخره


 


yaso قال:


> مثلا هناك فساد في الارض
> وانا جاي اقلك الله عاجز
> انتا قلتلي لييه
> قلتلك لان الارض ملك الله والله عاجز ان يحفظها
> ...


 
*أنا مقولتش أنت ال قلت أو أنا فهمت كدة من كلامك*​ 


yaso قال:


> سلام للحلوين



*وليك كمان *

*وليكون بركة*​

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## yaso (21 يناير 2007)

هل يوجد احد *عاقل* في هذا المنتدى يقلي 
ماهي معجزات الكتاب المقدس

ويقول لي ماهو دافعه واصراره ان هذا الكتاب كلام الله

لازم اكون في شئ لازم اكون في سبب جعله متيقن مئه بالمئه 

لان الاساتذة مثل امير وكرستن فهموني انهم ورثوا هذه الديانه من والديهم وآبائهم

وهذا واضح من جوابهم 

ايمان اعمى


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2007)

*أسفين لك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااااي أخي yaso *



yaso قال:


> هل يوجد احد *عاقل* في هذا المنتدى يقلي
> ماهي معجزات الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ويقول لي ماهو دافعه واصراره ان هذا الكتاب كلام الله
> ...


 
*يا عم yaso*

*أحنا أسفين يا عم *
*أنت بتدور علي حد عاقل يجوبك *
*أحنا أسفين ربنا يسعدك وينولك ال أنت عايزة وتلاقي الشخص العاقل*
*ما دام أنا والأخ Christian Knight*
*مش قدرين نجوبك*​ 
*الله معك*
*وليكون بركة
*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## انسان (23 يناير 2007)

فين الاجابة

ممكن معجزة رياضية يعني

او ممكن معجزة علمية 

نورونا 

حتى نتبعكم لا اكثر


----------



## *S.O.G* (31 يناير 2007)

*عن قريب انشالله سوف أنقل لك بعض الحقائق العلمية التي دونت في الكتاب قبل اكتشافها بكثير.
أما عن تأكدنا أنها كلمة الله...إليك المثل التالي:
إذا كنت مريضاً وأعطيتك الدواء الوحيد الشافي لمرضك،و أخبرتك أنك ستشفى حالاً،ما الذي يجعلك متاكّدا تماماً من كلامي؟
طبعاً ستجرّب ذلك الدواء، وعندما ترى كلامي تحقق، سوف تتاكد وتفرح،لا وبل ستدعو كل المرضى إليه أيضاً...أليس كذلك؟
إذاً أتمنى فهمك يا ياسو.
شيء آخر: أعظم معجزة في الكتاب المقدس هي....:
الخلااااص والتجديد الكامل.
لاشك أن كل مسيحي اختبر ذلك
{روح جديدة، فكر نيّر، قلب نقيّ، حب عارم و و و ....}
شكراً للجميع.
قد أتأخر قليلاً في الرد،إنما الصبر فرج.*


----------

